# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  واو الثمانية

## أبو عبد الله المصري

واو الثمانية

تقول العرب : واحد ، اثنان ، ثلاثة ، أربعة ، خمسة ، ستة ، سبعة ، وثمانية .

تلاحظ أن "ثمانية" سبقها واو 
هذه الواو تسمى واو الثمانية

و قال تعالى - في سورة الكهف - : 
(سيقولون : ثلاثة رابعهم كلبهم .
و يقولون : خمسة سادسهم كلبهم ، رجما بالغيب
و يقولون : سبعة و ثامنهم كلبهم ...) الآية .

و قال تعالى - في سورة الزمر - في سياق ذكر جهنم :
(حتى إذا جاءوها فتحت أبوابها)
قيل : إن سبب عدم ورود الواو هنا أن أبواب جهنم سبعة
و قال تعالى في سياق ذكر الجنة :
(حتى إذا جاءوها و فتحت أبوابها)
قيل : لأن أبواب الجنة ثمانية !
ما أميل إليه أن الواو هنا عاطفة ، أفادت معان بلاغية أخرى فعدم ذكرها في الموضع الأول أفاد مفاجأة الكافرين بالعذاب عندما يأتون جهنم ، و ذكرها في الموضع الثاني أفاد فتحها للمؤمنين من قبل مجيئهم كي تسر أعينهم بالنظر إليها من بعيد .
و الله أعلم.
وفي تفسير التحرير والتنوير للطاهر بن عاشور - رحمه الله - :قال جمع من العلماء : إن الواو في قوله : والناهون عن المنكر واو يكثر وقوعها في كلام العرب عند ذكر معدود ثامن ، وسموها واو الثمانية . قال ابن عطية : ذكرها ابن خالويه في مناظرته لأبي علي الفارسي في معنى قوله - تعالى : حتى إذا جاءوها وفتحت أبوابها . وأنكرها أبو علي الفارسي . وقال ابن هشام في مغني اللبيب : " وذكرها جماعة من الأدباء كالحريري ، ومن المفسرين كالثعلبي ، وزعموا أن العرب إذا عدوا قالوا : ستة سبعة وثمانية ، إيذانا بأن السبعة عدد تام وأن ما بعدها عدد مستأنف ، واستدلوا بآيات إحداها سيقولون ثلاثة رابعهم كلبهم إلى قوله - سبحانه - سبعة وثامنهم كلبهم . ثم قال : الثانية آية الزمر إذ قيل فتحت في آية النار لأن أبواب جهنم سبعة وفتحت في آية الجنة إذ أبوابها ثمانية . ثم قال : الثالثة والناهون عن المنكر فإنه الوصف الثامن . ثم قال : والرابعة : وأبكارا في آية التحريم ذكرها القاضي الفاضل وتبجح باستخراجها وقد سبقه إلى ذكرها الثعلبي . . . وأما قول الثعلبي : أن منها الواو في قوله - تعالى : سبع ليال وثمانية أيام حسوما فسهو بين وإنما هذه واو العطف " اهـ . وأطال في خلال كلامه بردود ونقوض . 

وقال ابن عطية وحدثني أبي عن الأستاذ النحوي أبي عبد الله الكفيف المالقي وأنه قال : هي لغة فصيحة لبعض العرب من شأنهم أن يقولوا إذا عدوا : واحد ، اثنان ، ثلاثة ، أربعة ، خمسة ، ستة ، سبعة ، وثمانية ، تسعة ، عشرة ، فهكذا هي لغتهم . ومتى جاء في كلامهم أمر ثمانية أدخلوا الواو اهـ . 

وقال القرطبي : هي لغة قريش . 

وأقول : كثر الخوض في هذا المعنى للواو إثباتا ونفيا ، وتوجيها ونقضا . والوجه عندي أنه استعمال ثابت ، فأما في المعدود الثامن فقد اطرد في الآيات القرآنية المستدل بها . ولا يريبك أن بعض المقترن بالواو فيها ليس بثامن في العدة لأن العبرة بكونه ثامنا في الذكر لا في الرتبة . 

وأما اقتران الواو بالأمر الذي فيه معنى الثامن كما قالوا في قوله - تعالى : وفتحت أبوابها . فإن مجيء الواو لكون أبواب الجنة ثمانية ، فلا أحسبه إلا نكتة لطيفة جاءت اتفاقية . وسيجيء هذا عند قوله - تعالى - في سورة الزمر حتى إذا جاءوها وفتحت أبوابها.
وفي (التحرير والتنوير) أيضا:الواو في جملة وفتحت أبوابها واو الحال ، أي حين جاءوها وقد فتحت أبوابها فوجدوا الأبواب مفتوحة على ما هو الشأن في اقتبال أهل الكرامة . 

وقد وهم في هذه الواو بعض النحاة مثل ابن خالويه والحريري وتبعهما الثعلبي في تفسيره فزعموا أنها واو تدخل على ما هو ثامن إما لأن فيه مادة ثمانية كقوله ويقولون سبعة وثامنهم كلبهم ، فقالوا في وفتحت أبوابها جيء بالواو لأن أبواب الجنة ثمانية ، وإما لأنه ثامن في التعداد نحو قوله تعالى التائبون العابدون إلى قوله والناهون عن المنكر فإنه الوصف الثامن في التعداد ووقوع هذه الواوات مصادفة غريبة ، وتنبه أولئك إلى المصادفة تنبه لطيف ولكنه لا طائل تحته في معاني القرآن بله بلاغته ، وقد زينه ابن هشام في مغني اللبيب ، وتقدم الكلام عليها عند قوله تعالى " التايبون العابدون " في سورة التوبة وعند قوله ويقولون سبعة وثامنهم كلبهم في سورة الكهف . 

http://alfrahidi.blogspot.com/2015/06/blog-post_10.html

----------


## أبو محمد الصابر

جزيت خيرا

----------


## ريمه الخاني

هو لفت نظر لغوي ، وقد رد على الموضوع اللغوي : الأستاذ فيصل الملوحي:
http://omferas.com/vb/showthread.php...d=1#post231586

----------

